# Rebuild substrate needed for quick cycle and fish stocking



## Richardblack5 (21 Sep 2013)

I have 400lt planted with dead substrate and want to rebuild with new.

i use co2 and have EI dosed but i dont mind going low tech going forward..I use FX5 and another smaller canister filter for 400lt.I also have a spare 100lt bin i use for keeping RO so can keep hold of 50 original tank water.

the problem i have is my 100 fish and will have to keep them in 100lt plastic dustbin. what substrate do you recommend what can take my fish without cycle?


----------



## Alastair (21 Sep 2013)

Elos substrates can be used straight away 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------

